# Gifkins vs. Incra



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi:

I posted this on another forum, without much success.

My primary objective is making small boxes without a huge learning curve. From what I have seen, the gifkins dovetail jig seems to fit the bill. However, the Incra jig seems so versatile that it is tempting.

Any thoughts?

Buy both?

How many dovetail jigs is it ethical to own? Anyone on this forum who has "quite a few"

Any thoughts are welcome. I need to buy one shortly, to keep from getting frustrated.

Thanks

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, welcome back! I saw your posts on the Ozz forum. You will get a lot of opinions on jigs here. There are many. The Gifkin is expensive but worth it in my opinion. I also have the Rockler version of the original Incra jig which can be had for $99.00 with the positioner, fence and right angle block. The Incra jig is not as easy to make thru dove tails but all the cool joints like double dove tails that Incra are known for are all versions of blind dovetails and are very cool and easy to make on that jig. Thru dovetails are a snap on the Gifkins. I like mine al ot and glad I bought it. If you can swing it, get them both. Only got a few bucks to spend now, get the Incra and get the Gifkin later. 
Here are some shots of my Incra jig and the link to Rockler. Several of us here have this jig and like it. Comes with a great DVD. Looks like it is sold out now. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=Original Incra Jig

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. You would buy the Incra first? Might I ask why? Also, I have been looking at these expensive Incra's called the LS or something. They are about 300.00. Worth the extra money, or is yours the way to go.

Thanks again.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No.. I said if you can't swing the Gifkin now, get the Incra now and get the Gifkin later. But if your looking at the big Incra which is real nice but I can't justify that cost. If you can great... I am not sure if the big Incra works the same on though dove tails. but on the little one I have you have to establish the proper depth with the bit and then plane the material to that exact thickness.. or so the directions say. Pain in the butt to me but it will make all the cool blind dovetails, double dovetails, box joints etc. and it is very useful for repeat cuts etc. For me, the Gifkin and the little Incra is all I need along with my Oak Park box joint jig. The Incra jig takes a good sized table top. 
The Gifkin jig is really a box making jig... and it excels at that. You can make boxes quickly with it and it can be used for small drawers but it isn't the best for big casework as it is done on the router table top and in my opinion would be to gangly and awkward to do that kind of work. View all the Incra videos on the Incra site and look at what it can do and see what is more important to be able to do. Again, the Gifkin will do through dovetails and quickly.. Box joints can be done on it with another template but other jigs do that well...including the Incra with out further investment. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I should have read your reply better. My inclination is to buy the Gifkins, made some boxes and then look at the Incra that you have. It is much less spendy than the LS and the LS looks like it takes a long time to set up and use. 

Thanks for the input. Would like to hear from other users.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

There are other users of the Incra LS here as well sb. If I could afford it and I had all the shop space I would have the LS on the router table and one on the table saw as well, but that is a dream.  Not a lot of Gifkin users here but a few... those that have it like it. Widely used on the Ozzie forums naturally. If your primary interest is making boxes, the little Incra will do the job and affordable as well. Take care, let us know what you decide. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hio Bolton

I have many of the jigs to put in dovetails, they both have pro's and con's but both work well.... so the bottom line is buy both and be done with it 
I'm sure you will be glad you did...


Bj 




S Bolton said:


> I should have read your reply better. My inclination is to buy the Gifkins, made some boxes and then look at the Incra that you have. It is much less spendy than the LS and the LS looks like it takes a long time to set up and use.
> 
> Thanks for the input. Would like to hear from other users.
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobj3:

Do you have a favorite for dovetails?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bolton

No not really ,  what ever I feel like using,,

I guess if it came down to push and shoving I would pull out the Katie for thru dovetails and the Incra for blind dovetails..or the HF blue one..because it's always setup and ready to go with it's own router...

Bj 

===========




S Bolton said:


> Bobj3:
> 
> Do you have a favorite for dovetails?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have a Leigh?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bolton

No I don't have that one ,it's just a bit high in price for me..


Bj 




S Bolton said:


> Do you have a Leigh?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bolton
> 
> No not really ,  what ever I feel like using,,
> 
> ...


You got to understand SB, Bob has like 60 routers and half a dozen jigs or more, many he has made  The Katie he speaks of is similar to the Gifkin jig as it is a top of the router table one. He has even made several like it with MLCS templates and wooden templates and knobs. He is talented unlike me! The Harbor Freight is a china made dovetail jig that once set up is pretty easy to use and make blind dovetails on in particular. The old Rockler was the same jig. They are the type you bring the wood and router to the jig, not like the Katie or Gifkin. 

Corey

corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Corey:

Thanks for the insight about Bob. I wonder if there is medicine for that type of thing. Do you mind saying where in Iowa. I live in Minnesota but was born in LeMars Iowa. Moved here at 3 months old and can't find the money to get back.

sbolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone have experience cutting half blind dovetails on the 99.99 Incra jig package from Rockler? Tough? Easy? Half ways in between?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bolton

Here' some video Demos, they may help 

http://incra.com/product_photogallery.htm

http://incra.com/videos/WebLSIntro.wmv
http://incra.com/videos/WebLSStandardSystem.wmv


Bj 

===========


S Bolton said:


> Does anyone have experience cutting half blind dovetails on the 99.99 Incra jig package from Rockler? Tough? Easy? Half ways in between?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am in Council Bluffs sb, across the river from Omaha. On Bobj, probably but we like him just the way he is and we rely on him a lot around here  The Incra jig comes with an exceptional DVD that tells you what you got to do. It isn't hard at all, thats one of the easiest things to do and all the fancy joints are versions of that joint which makes it cool. See these posts: 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4991-incra-universal-positioning-jig.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5311-incra-jig-rockler.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5090-first-box-using-my-new-incra-jig.html

This one is the LS but it pretty much works the same, just all aluminum: 
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4989-my-first-dovetails-ever-wooohoooo.html


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't down load those videos. Now I am thinking the Incra for half blinds and the Gifkins for through. Make sense?

Since I can't download the videos, would you describe the half blinds (ust the bacis ones) are easy, intermediate or hard?

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> I can't down load those videos. Now I am thinking the Incra for half blinds and the Gifkins for through. Make sense?
> 
> Since I can't download the videos, would you describe the half blinds (ust the bacis ones) are easy, intermediate or hard?
> 
> sb


YUP, that's exactly what I meant.... plus you will be able to do box joints easily with the Incra. You can't do blind dovetails on the Gifkin so that works out great. Unfortunately it is sold out at Rockler right now.. I think they have an exclusive from Incra on that. they recently had a sale for the positioner fence, stop block and right angle jig for 59.00 which was a still. There regular price is $99.00 Between the two, you will be set up real nice for all kinds of box joints. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bolton

In short the Incra can do all of them with one fixture and the Gifkins needs more templates...BUT you can get them from the NET...

Take a look at the URL for the PhotoGalley and you will see all the joints it can do.
The "bacis ones" are just a plane Jane dovetail, you will see it on the same URL link.

Bj


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I am sorry, are the half blinds easy, intermediate or hard. Please pick just one that you think best describes. Sorry to confuse things.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

In my opinon sb, they are intermediate the first time and easy after that. Got to follow the instructions and like I said the DVD is neat. The way you make them is different than any other jig and you need to have the fence and stop block or make your own in order to make them. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

"half blinds" = easy , on a scale of 1 to 10 they are about a 3 with the right jig.


Bj 




S Bolton said:


> I am sorry, are the half blinds easy, intermediate or hard. Please pick just one that you think best describes. Sorry to confuse things.
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info on half blind. Know anything about how to do these? I really like the look. Sorry to hound you with details. Yet, I think I will move on the Incra, get the feel and then buy Gifkins.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

This is the " Advance" way of putting in blind dovetails...it can be tricky job...with the Incra jig..it's not to bad with the Katie jig/MLCS jigs , because you can put in a blank spacer or two..  that will stop the bit from going in to the stock... ( or to say skip over) when you need to.

Bj 





S Bolton said:


> Thanks for the info on half blind. Know anything about how to do these? I really like the look. Sorry to hound you with details. Yet, I think I will move on the Incra, get the feel and then buy Gifkins.
> 
> sb


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steve,

Great to see you took me up on the invite to visit us here about the DT jigs. You are getting some great advive for the pros in the know on this forum.

Just to confuse and stir the pot a little more for you, here are some pictures of a recently completed box using the Gifkins jig.  

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5245-just-completed-box.html


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Dazed and confused.

That 99.99 Incra package from Rockler looks good, but then I noticed the Incra Ultra Lite from Woodpeckers is 139.99. I assume the one from Woodpeckers is a little more advanced.

Anyone know?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The one below will do you fine,,, it will do it all BUT it's max 8"

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra


The other ones have the better clamping system on them... but you will pay for that..

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't realize they had that version. If you have to pay full price 99.00 at Rockler, the 139.00 is a nice upgrade. Most of us here got it for $59.00 The Ultra lite uses the new lead screw design of their other LS jigs. Nice set up. 

Corey


----------

